# Frame ID help please?



## DonChristie (Mar 25, 2014)

Does anyone know what type frame this is? Any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## mwaltke (Mar 25, 2014)

found it

1981 Murray 26

http://bmxmuseum.com/bikes/murray/24644


----------



## DonChristie (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks for the positive ID!! Appreciate it! Funny thing, I contacted the guy and asked about the bike. He had it listed for 50 and went on to say the seat was worth 30. So I asked him to sell it to me without a seat. He kindly responded "F*#* off"! Needless to say, I didn't get it!
Thanks, Don


----------

